# Favorite Current Spurs Player



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

mines gotta be bruce bowen

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bruce_bowen/index.html?nav=page

check him out


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brother Hedo


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Of course my favorite would be Tim Duncan (Why not?), but I do like Tony Parker the most after that. 


I have his jersey, and I just wonder what the future will bring for him.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i'm a big Parker fan! i started to become a spurs fan because of him... well of course i liked the spurs before 'cuz of tim duncan and d-rob but i really got in to liking the spurs when i saw him play....


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ginobili.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

GINOBILI


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

GINOBILI


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

dude i love ur avatar!


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Tony parker . I used to like the spurs before he was in the place but he is the reason why keep on suporting them. And I must add Ginobili . And Tim Duncan.. and.. oh well , let's say I like the whole team


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Tim Duncan


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Ginobili, of course


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Ginobili, of course


Ginobili of course.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Manu Ginobili is my favorite Spurs player. He has a lot of heart and always seemed to be underrated until this year.


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

Tim Duncan and Tony Parker.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

For me it's Manu!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Devin Brown and Hedo tied


----------

